# How do you save your back while grooming?



## Zenith360 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello, I am the happy new mama of a now 14 week old Havi, Sam. He is my first Havanese. I have taken Sam once to the groomer's for a bath, face trim, and feet trim, and other than that I just continue bathing him and brushing him regularly at home. I expect we'll need to go back the Groomer's for a real haircut eventually, but probably not for awhile (I think I prefer the hair a little longer).

My question for you all is... How (in your house) do you groom in a way that is comfortable on your body? Do you buy a grooming table? Do you use a table you already have in your house and somehow convert it to a grooming table? Do you sit in a chair and groom the dog in your lap?

I have an illness that causes severe spinal arthritis, so I'm trying to learn both what is most comfortable for Sam and what is easiest on my body.

Just wondering what has worked well for other people. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a grooming table that is always set up so there when needed. I do something to my dogs every day. We have ticks and fleas so check and comb them often. The eye boogers and teeth are cleaned each day too. I groom my dogs myself and they are a work in progress. Seems I always need to take a snip here or there since they grow out unevenly. One of my best investments was a grooming table and I love having it setup and available as needed.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I think it depends on what kind of coat you end up keeping your Havanese in. We keep Cassie in a puppy coat and have groomer come to our house every 8 weeks for cut etc. In between, I mostly groom her....laying across my lap while I watch TV! She loves it, according to people who look at the blissful expression on her face. I do it almost every day with a fine comb to keep any of the fine undercoat from building up and her ears, which are long. But, I only get away with that approach (lap combing) because her hair is so short. Also, during her puppy "coat blowing" period, couldn't have done it that way.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

For brushing and combing I just do that in my lap. Perry's in a puppy cut so I only bring out the grooming table (a grooming stand that sits on the table) when I need to give him a haircut, and in that case I put it on the table. If I use the kitchen table then I can stand next to it (it's a pub height table), but if I use the table on the patio (most often) which is a normal table height, I bring out one of the kitchen chairs to sit on (pub height chair) which puts me at the perfect height.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I brush and comb either sitting with her on my lap or with her standing on top of the washing machine. I just put a towel or non slip pad on the washer and it is the perfect height to groom her.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

We play “Hair Combing” and cleaning the eyes most mornings sitting on the floor. Fourteen-month old, Patti puppy bites my hands or the comb, while squirming around on the floor. Initially, I purchased cheap combs and brushes because I had spent so much on the dog, ex-pen and other paraphilia. Since, then I’ve purchased Chris Christians combs and a brush. The tiny 006 comb can be used over the whole body if your dog is in a puppy cut. It’s my favorite comb. It’s particularly good for the face, ears and feet. The large 005 comb is great for long hair. The brush is good for smoothing. 

Patti is in a short puppy cut, but I’m letting it grow out to a longish puppy cut. Puppy cuts are easy to comb and maintain. 

Someone on the forum recommended Warren London – Guava- Mangosteen Hydrating Butter Leave In Condition to be used when combing dry hair to keep it from breaking off. It’s good for the dog’s skin and coat. I put this all over Patti every time I brush her. It smells good and must taste good as she loves! licking it. In between baths it keeps the hair looking and smelling good. My little one has access to a fence yard and she is in and out many times a day playing with a Golden-doodle… rolling around in grass. I, also, use a Freshening Spritz by Hartz which freshens and deodorizes the hair. Keeps the dog smelling good.

I take Patti to the groomer for a bath or groom every other week. I have a grooming table, I use when I occasionally bath her or need to do a little trimming. Patti’s much better on the grooming table at the Groomer than she is for me. :-( During the summer I won’t have access to a groomer and will have to bath and do more trimming … which I’m not looking forward to doing.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mikki said:


> We play "Hair Combing" and cleaning the eyes most mornings sitting on the floor. Fourteen-month old, Patti puppy bites my hands or the comb, while squirming around on the floor. Initially, I purchased cheap combs and brushes because I had spent so much on the dog, ex-pen and other paraphilia. Since, then I've purchased Chris Christians combs and a brush. The tiny 006 comb can be used over the whole body if your dog is in a puppy cut. It's my favorite comb. It's particularly good for the face, ears and feet. The large 005 comb is great for long hair. The brush is good for smoothing.
> 
> Patti is in a short puppy cut, but I'm letting it grow out to a longish puppy cut. Puppy cuts are easy to comb and maintain.
> 
> ...


The only tool I really use is the CC 006 comb (since Perry is in a puppy cut) - I do have a CC pin brush too which I will use when he's a little shaggy, but the comb does the trick for the whole body AND is great for the feet and face because the comb is so short!

Mikki - how does the hydrating butter conditioner smell (I saw that you said it smelled good)? Is it really strong? Is it really chemically or more in your face fruity? I'd love to get some , but really strong smells, especially ones that are chemically (like cleaners) or really strong floral smells (for some strange reason) will trigger my migraines... many fruity smells (as in when they smell like actual fruit) don't (I know, weird).


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> The only tool I really use is the CC 006 comb (since Perry is in a puppy cut) - I do have a CC pin brush too which I will use when he's a little shaggy, but the comb does the trick for the whole body AND is great for the feet and face because the comb is so short!
> 
> Mikki - how does the hydrating butter conditioner smell (I saw that you said it smelled good)? Is it really strong? Is it really chemically or more in your face fruity? I'd love to get some , but really strong smells, especially ones that are chemically (like cleaners) or really strong floral smells (for some strange reason) will trigger my migraines... many fruity smells (as in when they smell like actual fruit) don't (I know, weird).


The Warren London Hydrating Butter Conditioner does NOT have a strong smell. Its first ingredients are Guajava & Mangosteen & Water - fruits. It has a very mild, soothing scent, you barely notice. I freshens the hair. The label says it moisturizes and adds natural nutrients to the skin and silky hair.

Directions: For use on a dry coat. Apply a small amount to your hands. Rub into skin and coat. Absorbs quickly. Don't wash off.

There's no build up, except it keeps the hair shiny, soft and fluffy. It's $12.00 on Amazon.com.


----------



## Zenith360 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestions, everyone! I think I am going to buy a grooming table. For daily brushing, having him in my lap is working great. But after a bath, it is more convenient for him to be on a table standing where I can hold the hair dryer and brush him at the same time.

I made up my own little grooming table here at home, put a towel on top of it, and thought it was pretty spiffy... but once I started grooming, Sam lost track of where the edge of the table was and just kind of slipped right off!! I was soooooooo horrified!! Thankfully he didn't seem to be hurt, just surprised by the experience. I think a grooming table with a loop will be good for us so this can't happen again.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*table*



Zenith360 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, everyone! I think I am going to buy a grooming table. For daily brushing, having him in my lap is working great. But after a bath, it is more convenient for him to be on a table standing where I can hold the hair dryer and brush him at the same time.
> 
> I made up my own little grooming table here at home, put a towel on top of it, and thought it was pretty spiffy... but once I started grooming, Sam lost track of where the edge of the table was and just kind of slipped right off!! I was soooooooo horrified!! Thankfully he didn't seem to be hurt, just surprised by the experience. I think a grooming table with a loop will be good for us so this can't happen again.


When I first got Perry I didn't think I needed a grooming table (this is the one I have https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008RAYLGO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1) -- my only experience with home grooming was my Mom's scotty and his previous groomer had done such a good job training him that when my Mom does him he jumps onto the kitchen table himself (chair then table) and then stands perfectly still - she doesn't have to put a leash on him or anything- until she's done. Perry was not quite so good. He wasn't bad, puts up with the grooming pretty well, but he likes to wander so I always had to keep one hand on the leash - and I'm not a good enough groomer to do the rest one handed .

So I got the stand - and it's a nice size because I can stick it on top of a cupboard when we're not using it and then put it on the kitchen table or the patio table when I need to groom him. The loop keeps him in one place and not wandering off (though of course I still never ever leave him on it without me right there). the only funny thing is that he doesn't like to stand with his back to the pole - so I'm constantly maneuvering him to get his other side 

I don't blow dry Perry after a bath (another advantage of a puppy cut in a warm climate) so the table is really only used for haircuts, but it was definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> When I first got Perry I didn't think I needed a grooming table (this is the one I have https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008RAYLGO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1) -- my only experience with home grooming was my Mom's scotty and his previous groomer had done such a good job training him that when my Mom does him he jumps onto the kitchen table himself (chair then table) and then stands perfectly still - she doesn't have to put a leash on him or anything- until she's done. Perry was not quite so good. He wasn't bad, puts up with the grooming pretty well, but he likes to wander so I always had to keep one hand on the leash - and I'm not a good enough groomer to do the rest one handed .
> 
> So I got the stand - and it's a nice size because I can stick it on top of a cupboard when we're not using it and then put it on the kitchen table or the patio table when I need to groom him. The loop keeps him in one place and not wandering off (though of course I still never ever leave him on it without me right there). the only funny thing is that he doesn't like to stand with his back to the pole - so I'm constantly maneuvering him to get his other side
> 
> I don't blow dry Perry after a bath (another advantage of a puppy cut in a warm climate) so the table is really only used for haircuts, but it was definitely worth the investment.


I thought about this circular grooming stand but was concerned it might be too small and got a table. I need another set up when we go to our summer home, where I have don't have a lot of space. So ... this 18 inch table is NOT too small?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*table*



Mikki said:


> I thought about this circular grooming stand but was concerned it might be too small and got a table. I need another set up when we go to our summer home, where I have don't have a lot of space. So ... this 18 inch table is NOT too small?


I know that several other people have this table as well, so they can chime in , but for us it's just right. Perry is not a really big Hav... he's about average height and length and weighs about 11 pounds and he fits fine on it - I think there would be room enough if he was a little longer as well (he's not in danger of falling off... except when he tries to back away from the pole!). It will turn fairly easily at his weight (I don't do it that much because he HATES it when it moves - and besides, he doesn't' like facing it so when I turn it, he just turns his body as well).

It also came in a flat box so was pretty easy to fit into my suitcase and assemble when we got here


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When I had one, I groomed on top of my washing machine. Now, with three, a good grooming table, with stool, is a must.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

We have the same table from Amazon, only in a lovely shade of lilac :x Skye is only 7 months but almost 11 lbs and 11" at the shoulder. He fits fine and there is still some room to grow. He's very good about grooming, except for front legs and paws. So I don't use the loop much. He also doesn't like me to turn the turntable so I just turn him around.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> When I had one, I groomed on top of my washing machine. Now, with three, a good grooming table, with stool, is a must.


Karen, what is thing on the right side of the photo. I see the loop is in the middle of the table. On my wish list is a standing blow dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Karen, what is thing on the right side of the photo. I see the loop is in the middle of the table. On my wish list is a standing blow dryer.


In the photo of the grooming table? That's the CC dryer arm: https://smile.amazon.com/Chris-Chri...+arm&qid=1557836791&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull

It's expensive, but worth it, IMO. It is the ONLY one that is easy to position, HOLDS its position, and can be used either with a force dryer with a hose (like my Koolpup) or with a hand-held human hair dryer. I bought several cheaper ones first, thinking it was way too much money, and as usual eventually realized I had wasted my money on the "cheaper" versions, bought the CC one, and have not regretted it. All the others were more trouble than they were worth.

Remember, also, that I didn't just go out and buy all this stuff at once... it has been accumulated over 10 years.  (birthday, Mother's day, Christmas...  )


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> In the photo of the grooming table? That's the CC dryer arm: https://smile.amazon.com/Chris-Chri...+arm&qid=1557836791&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull
> 
> It's expensive, but worth it, IMO. It is the ONLY one that is easy to position, HOLDS its position, and can be used either with a force dryer with a hose (like my Koolpup) or with a hand-held human hair dryer. I bought several cheaper ones first, thinking it was way too much money, and as usual eventually realized I had wasted my money on the "cheaper" versions, bought the CC one, and have not regretted it. All the others were more trouble than they were worth.
> 
> Remember, also, that I didn't just go out and buy all this stuff at once... it has been accumulated over 10 years.  (birthday, Mother's day, Christmas...  )


Thanks!!! Glad I asked. I need this hair dryer holder. I, too, have bought a lot of cheap version of things, I'm now replacing such CC combs and brushes.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Mikki - how does the hydrating butter conditioner smell (I saw that you said it smelled good)? Is it really strong? Is it really chemically or more in your face fruity? I'd love to get some , but really strong smells, especially ones that are chemically (like cleaners) or really strong floral smells (for some strange reason) will trigger my migraines... many fruity smells (as in when they smell like actual fruit) don't (I know, weird).


To me it's a tiny bit stronger than other herbals I've tried but it's not overwhelming at all and it fades more quickly. It is definitely fruity but it's fragrance is much more natural, which I personally prefer to most fruity or herbal fragrances like lavender. I've used both the Mango and Pomegranate and liked both but I've never had both at the same time to be able to say which i like better or which is stronger. I have a hypersensitive sense of smell, which means certain smells (like mildew or some foods) will make me throw up, but the flip side is that I have a great appreciation for fragrances I enjoy.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I usually groom on my lap but I completely agree that for any trimming and after a bath a table is really helpful. I still haven’t gotten around to a grooming table but have found that a portable table I have is a good substitute for now. It’s a little too long, which means if he gets s little squirmy it’s hard to hold him securely, so the grooming table is on my list. When I needed one the most was probably 5 months ago, at the peak of adolescence. When he was a puppy he was wriggly, and it did take time to train him for grooming, but he was small enough to manage. Once he was bigger and going through his hyper-impulsive phase, it was harder to keep him secure on a table that wasn’t intended for grooming. If you decide to get one it would probably help a lot with your comfort. You may want to aim for getting him used to a table before he starts blowing coat.


----------

